# Packing and Shipping baked Goods



## duke3522 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I really like the site and have learned a lot just lurking. My question right now is how do I pack the baked goods my sister has hooked me into baking for her fund raiser. I was just wondering if anyone knew of a site that gives some advice.

Thanks
Duke


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

It really depends on what it is you need to pack and are you transporting it or are you shipping the goods? If you are shipping I would check with a place like the UPS Store or Mail Boxes Etc., they might have some good advice. They might also be able to give you advice on the initial packing even if you won't be shipping.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Strong cardboard boxes and popcorn. Popcorn is one of the best packing materials, just like those stryrofoam "peanuts" but edible and bio-degradable...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Duke- Welcome to the world of the UnLurking 

THere are two goals you want to achieve. The first is to immobilize the baked goods in their container and the second is to immobilize the container in the shipping box.

I used to ship a lot of cookies. I used coffee bean bags, placing the cookies first in baking cups and then stacking the cups inside the bag. I would fill the void in the bag with deli paper. Waxed paper would work as well.










The next trick is to immobilize the bage inside the box. I used moving/packing paper for this. It's basically blank newspaper that I get from a moving supply place. The more immobile your goods are, the more likely they are to arrive intact.

Hope this helps.


----------

